# bike pictures



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

well sorry iam bored and have nothing to do so i will post up the pictures that i have collected over the years and you can go i head and post up pictures of youre bikes or just anything to do with bikes


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have too many to post


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I had over 1,000 trikes saved but got my comp cleaned out


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

noe i dont under stand


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

aahhh, the good ole days :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

that suck i got a mean as virus first day i got dsl and had all my picture erased but found a back up cd


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey does any body care that iam doing this or iam i wasteing my tim doing this


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my old bike from back in the day


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks for posting it


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks sic n twisted


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ain't no way i'm waiting for these to load on my dial up, i'll check them out tomorrow at work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 25 2005, 07:33 PM~3693326
> *:0
> *



i really, really, really, like your bike sic 'n' twisted


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry man to many you still have dial up man that sucks for you ill be dieing right now but i have so many pictures to load so it will take me at least a month or so


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 25 2005, 06:58 PM~3693535
> *i really, really, really, like your bike sic 'n' twisted
> *


thanks yours is pretty nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :wave: :roflmao:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

you got alot of nice pics this is my old trike :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks good do you still have it


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2005, 10:19 PM~3694704
> *looks good do you still have it
> *


naw I sold it that pic was in 98' my first show :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

here are some pictures that i took along time ago and the blue bike is the new after shock that is his old bike


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

show in Germany


----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## Reiner (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck that black bike looks nice iam talking about the paint is that powder coat or just a shit load of clear


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

You had a nice trike, Lowridertrike81. 
It looks almost like mines. 
I think I may have reincarnated your trike! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice collection of bike pics. Keep 'em coming. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i like this one alot....heheheh :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn you have alot of pics saved. keep em coming.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck not even half way done


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 26 2005, 01:55 PM~3698287
> *You had a nice trike, Lowridertrike81.
> It looks almost like mines.
> I think I may have reincarnated your trike!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :cheesy: yea I think you did reincarnated my trike it look's really good Im thinking bout doing it up the frame you sold me just like that,that would be the bomb :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

swang that shit that's what im talkin bout


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lowrider2nv :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

no pics of my bike? i'm hurt man.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Aug 30 2005, 01:35 AM~3718391
> *no pics of my bike? i'm hurt man.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Back when it looked good


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

yep


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Still does, but I liked that one better


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

the scooby bike is the old bike of the guy who owns after shock


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

noes old bike i think


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Some of my favs.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 30 2005, 01:50 PM~3720604
> *  noes old bike i think
> *


that's it right there, cool


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

im posting up mine in a bit i am uploading them


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

awsome any body else want to post pictures :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I think lalove has the one of the biggest collection of lowrider bike pics.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: haha i have nothing better to do with my life its to hot for me out side its like 10000 degrees in my garage so i cant work on my new project so i got the computer to give me more ideas :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i wanna see more of that last pic :0


----------



## sleeved (Aug 11, 2005)

i did this bike eighteen years ago and i just brought it out for my son its cool to see it on this site you will not find another bike like this around bieng a filled tank all chrome


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

^^ u did some good work!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

You're tha man lalove. You're tha man :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Sep 2 2005, 01:02 AM~3738255
> *^^ u did some good work!
> 
> 
> ...


the extended front looks shit though


----------



## sleeved (Aug 11, 2005)

look into lowrider bikes, back in the days we would saw the neck off at an angle and flip it up side down and weld it back so you wouldn't have to bend your forks so your bike will be evenly lowered. Then we would saw the crank off and flip it so the crank would sit higher and still ride your bike. We didn't just make bikes to take to shows we would also ride them. So it is not an extended neck.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeved_@Sep 2 2005, 09:05 PM~3743451
> *look into lowrider bikes, back in the days we would saw the neck off at an angle and flip it up side down and weld it back so you wouldn't have to bend your forks so your bike will be evenly lowered. Then we would saw the crank off and flip it so the crank would sit higher and still ride your bike. We didn't just make bikes to take to shows we would also ride them. So it is not an extended neck.
> *


wait so your saying the headtube is flipped over will it work on a female frame. we didnt have wleders back in the day we used to steal the racing bikes and bend the forks.back in the day for me was 91.

i ***** rigged my crank set up before i cut the OG bottom bracket off


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sleeved_@Sep 2 2005, 09:05 PM~3743451
> *look into lowrider bikes, back in the days we would saw the neck off at an angle and flip it up side down and weld it back so you wouldn't have to bend your forks so your bike will be evenly lowered. Then we would saw the crank off and flip it so the crank would sit higher and still ride your bike. We didn't just make bikes to take to shows we would also ride them. So it is not an extended neck.
> *



oh well it looked extended


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHERE DID YOU GET HER............. :worship:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

holly fuck this is hella old


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: i like youre bike silver64


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its kinda wierd but I never think about someone saving pics that are posted. Its different seeing them later on. I guess you never know what people are going to use your pics for.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you make it sound like iam stocking you :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, nah. :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 12:11 PM~5190506
> *holly fuck this is hella old
> 
> 
> ...


also tight as fuck im in love with this bike


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

ILL LIC THAT SEAT AFTER SHE GETS OFF


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Aug 25 2005, 07:56 PM~3693080
> *
> *


i like the bike on the bottom... :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROGGY


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

clean bike hey you have any close ups of the fenders :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

I might let me check! :biggrin: 

 FROGGY


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

warren wong bike except the rims had the first setof 188s but they werent on the bike :0


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey guys every one prolly knows dis that lowrider named kings wish whoever built that 
it looks BAD ASS!! good job


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

those are some very nice pictures lalove :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

very nice


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 18 2006, 06:15 AM~5992971
> *those are some very nice pictures lalove :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

do you know where i can ge tone of those sting-ray turn signals


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Aug 25 2007, 04:17 PM~8639926
> *do you know where i can ge tone of those sting-ray turn signals
> *


ebay brotha those are rare and EXPENSIVE !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2005, 05:53 PM~3693068
> *
> *


HEY MY OLD TRIKE :cheesy:


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2005, 02:34 PM~3691529
> *well sorry iam bored and have nothing to do so i will post up the pictures that i have collected over the years and you can go i head and post up pictures of youre bikes or just anything to do with bikes
> *


 :cheesy: nice bike


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2006, 04:05 PM~5943036
> *warren wong bike except the rims had the first setof 188s but they werent on the bike  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how many bike members do you guys have


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Prieto520_@Sep 23 2007, 03:59 PM~8853803
> *how many bike members do you guys have
> *


us personally we have atleast 8 but maybe more


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2005, 02:58 PM~3691747
> *that suck i got a mean as virus first day i got dsl and had all my picture erased but found a back up cd
> *


real nice


----------



## Prieto520 (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 25 2005, 05:51 PM~3693055
> *:uh:
> *


nice trike


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2006, 03:59 PM~5943011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

my sons first bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

............


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 11 2008, 12:49 AM~11573962
> *
> *


damn a blast from the past :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 04:32 PM~11794521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is very good esta chingon


----------

